# Cryptocoryne sp. Anambas



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

another new cryptocoryne.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! Looks like a heart shaped ponterderiifolia

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Neat! Are those crypts 'anambas' being grown submersed or emersed? The first picture looks like they are grown submersed but the other two look more like emersed photographs... Also, what are these crypts being grown in substrate wise? Are they blackwater crypts?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome colour! - So the locality name refers to the Anambas islands east of Malaya?
It would be great if that crypt could be grown easily in tanks.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s. 
Illumbomb shows different local forms from Anambas:
http://illumbomb.blogspot.de/2009/05/cryptocorynes-from-anambas-island.html
Probably the Cryptocoryne sp. 'Copper Type' is identical to your plant.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> Neat! Are those crypts 'anambas' being grown submersed or emersed? The first picture looks like they are grown submersed but the other two look more like emersed photographs... Also, what are these crypts being grown in substrate wise? Are they blackwater crypts?


Does look like a rainwater stream with crypts growing submersed as well as emersed. I'd guess the pH will be about 5.6? 

Looks like a member of the ferruginea species group to me; just a guess though...


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

miremonster said:


> p.s.
> Illumbomb shows different local forms from Anambas:
> http://illumbomb.blogspot.de/2009/05/cryptocorynes-from-anambas-island.html
> Probably the Cryptocoryne sp. 'Copper Type' is identical to your plant.


Yes it on that island as per told by the collector. This is a new variant found by him on this island.
Will update with more information once i got hold of it. Feel free to ask and i will try to get it answer if i have the answer to it. Thanks.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Those were collected four years ago. Bill


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow. very pretty!


----------



## Bacon5 (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, does anybody have this plant in the states?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am trying to hook this one up right now. If there someone in the US that owns one or has a source please post it. I found it for sale but its too pricey IMO.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The Anambas Crypt is scientifically described as new species now.

_*Cryptocoryne matakensis*_ Bastmeijer, K. Nakamoto & N. Jacobsen (2014)

Original publication: Bastmeijer, Nakamoto & Jacobsen (2014): Cryptocoryne matakensis (Araceae), eine neue Art von den Anambias-Inseln (Indonesien). Translated into German by Josef Bogner. - Aqua Planta 2/2014, pp. 64-71

This recently published article and an English version will likely be available by the Document Service on The Crypts Pages: http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/documents.html

Unfortunately ts168's flickr pics in the 1st posting are no longer visible, but the crypts from Anambas shown in illumbomb's and Nakamoto's blogs look like the plants depicted in the Aqua Planta article.

Some infos from the Bastmeijer & al. (2014) article: 
C. matakensis occurs on the islands Siantan and Matak (Anambas island group). The inflorescences resemble those of C. auriculata and bullosa but the spathe is much shorter (2-3 cm) and the leaf shape (broadly cordate, more or less bullate) is different.
On both islands the leaf colour of the plants varies from light and dark green to dark brownish.
The type specimen was collected in a shallow strem with sandy bottom and water pH 5 - 6.5. The authors cultivate the species semi-emersed in beech litter substrate, temperature 22-27 °C. (No info about aquarium suitability, I guess it's not tested yet.) The leaf colour of the different variants seems to be constant in culture. 
The crypt was already found and photographed by Sasaki in 2002 and Takahashi in 2004 on Siantan island.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Hate it when this happens. Another to add to my wishlist ^_^


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi miremonster, could not see any info from the link you post. so not sure if we are talking about the same crypt.

http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.sg/2013/10/crypto-matakensis-1-matak-1.html
this one by NK is different from the Crypt cf anambas purple.

http://cryptoandbetta.blogspot.sg/2013/10/crypto-sp-abambas-purple-form.html (Crypto. sp. Anambas "Purple Form" )
The C. cf anambas purple is smooth leaf from what i know. I remove those photo as i was told that he tempory has no stock. So to prevent further issue i decide to remove the photo for now.

can you share the information so we can compare. Thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi ts168,
yes, it's not yet in the Document Service, I wrote "will likely be available".
But it may be possible to get the Aqua Planta magazine, You could e-mail Claus Rembold, Germany: http://www.arbeitskreis-wasserpflanzen.de/aquaplanta.php

I think the "Purple" is just a form of the variable C. matakensis, in the article also plants looking like that are shown, and the range of variation is described.
So NK is Nakamoto? He's co-author of the Aqua Planta article!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi miremonster, yes 

By the way thanks. I do not speak or write german 

I will wait for more information from all party.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The article is in German, but if You'd nevertheless like to write Claus, I think he can English or would find a way to translate mails. His email address is further below on the website.
But surely NK knows a lot about the matter.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
The 2nd pic in the Aqua Planta article is from Nakamoto, and the shown plants look like the "Purple" in his blog.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The plant is recently described and is formally now known as C. matakensis. It comes in a number of different leaf shape / color combinations. Asked on locales.
The more colorful reddish /olive / greenish-leafed for is very elegant to the eyes. The greenish form looks rather glowing on the surface.
The plants grows well here.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

The forms growing here are INA01 and INA05.
Bill


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

it out at crypt pages.

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/mat/mat.html


----------

